# Ear, Nose, Throat Doctor



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Having a bad bout of what I presume is swimmers ear, can anyone recommend an ENT doctor they've previously used?


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Having a bad bout of what I presume is swimmers ear, can anyone recommend an ENT doctor they've previously used?


Hi Mr Rossi ,had the same ,went to chemist ,got Tropex ear drops and Panadol sinus, cleared it in two ,days ,now back for some optrex ,got a piece of the desert in my eye!. Good luck.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

If you are only looking for the Very Best, look up Dr. John McEwan , he visits at the City Hospital Dubai. He is highly respected and considered to be one of the best ENT Specialists in the Country.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Any other recommendations to this? 
I am looking for a decent ENT doctor... let me know.


----------



## Isa123 (Sep 30, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> Any other recommendations to this?
> I am looking for a decent ENT doctor... let me know.


Hi indomla,

my general doctor had recommended Dr. Marc Mueller in Healthcare City to me, were I ended up having a tonsillectomy 2 months ago. I liked the fact that he was not generally for this surgery (I have the feeling here in Dubai doctors tend to operate and give heavy medication much faster than often needed) but in my case agreed to it.

The surgery or rather recovery went far better than I had ever imaged! He did a great job.

He is not a doctor of much words, appointments don't take long cause he get's right to the point. If you don't mind that - go see him!

Hope this helps! Cheers


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Went to London Clinic on Jumeriah Beach Road in the end, nice doctor, will need to wait and see for the results though.


----------

